# PHP open_basedir Pfad anpassen



## crz (9. März 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe vor langer Zeit mal den Standard PHP open_basedir von ISPconfig umgestellt und bin nun schon seit tagen am suchen, wo ich das gemacht habe. Leider finde ich es einfach nicht mehr. Hat jemand vllt. eine Idee?

ISPConfig Version: 3.0.2.1








Vielen Dank.


----------



## crz (10. März 2011)

*push*

Niemand eine Lösung oder zumindest einen Ansatz?


----------



## Till (10. März 2011)

Open_baasedir ist ja eine Einstellung des webs, daher findest Du es bei den Wen einstellungen und zwar auf der Reiterkarte Optionen. Steht übrigens auch im Manual.


----------



## crz (10. März 2011)

Hi,

das ist mir schon klar, danach suche ich auch nicht.

Ich sagte ja, dass ich das Skelett angepasst hatte bei ISP also den Pfad, der unter Optionen automatisch erstellt wird.

Aber diese Einstellung bzw. die Datei die diesen Pfad enthält finde ich nicht mehr!


----------



## Till (10. März 2011)

Alle globalen Ekinstellungen stehen in ISPConfig unter System > server config. Da es sich um eine einstellungen für webs handelt, findest Du sie auf der web reiterkarte.


----------



## crz (14. März 2011)

Sry, aber diese Aussage, hat mir jetzt nicht wirklich weiter geholfen.

Geht es vllt. ein wenig präziserer?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Till (14. März 2011)

Du öffnest einen Browser auf Deinem Computer, dann gibst Du die URL zu ispconfig in die Adresszeile des Browsers ein. Dann gibst Du benutzernamen und Passwort ein. Dann klickst Du auf System im oberen menü und dann auf server config im linken menü. Danach klickst Du auf den Server bei dem Du das open basedir ändern möchtest, wechselst auf die "web" Reiterkarte und änderst den opeb basedir eintrag ....


----------



## crz (14. März 2011)

Danke Till.

Habe deine Antwort davor völlig falsch gedeutet.
Ich war immer noch auf der Suche, die Änderung in den Server-Configs vorzunehmen!

Aber wenn es auch im ISP geht, umso einfacher 

Somit Gelöst.


----------

